# Dish Install Tips Tricks?



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

Having a dish install today any tips or tricks I need to know. Hopper and 1 joey. Thanks


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

FranklyFred said:


> Having a dish install today any tips or tricks I need to know. Hopper and 1 joey. Thanks


Learn to read and have lots of patience.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Dont let the tech leave till you are 100% sure everything is the way you want it.
Run through every room thats being installed and check out a few channels, and make sure the remotes are working there proper tv.

If one of your Dish remotes doesnt control your TV, tough luck. The techs usually do a power scan for the code needed so if it doesnt work theres not much you can do aside from asking him to try the scan again. Dish remote is only guaranteed to work the Dish system and not specific TV's or brands.

And once again, dont let the tech leave till your sure everything is the way you want it.
Once he leaves with the contract you signed the deal is done and your with Dish for another two years or will have to pay a early termination fee on the contract if you want out, even as early as day 1.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

As stated with the last post, make sure you are happy with the installation and everything is working - the best you can tell. If you have further questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.



FranklyFred said:


> Having a dish install today any tips or tricks I need to know. Hopper and 1 joey. Thanks


----------

